# Cf7



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

How many CF7 been build this time ? is it 99 or 199 ?:confused5:


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

99 are my information's.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

From what I read in the Pez article, only 25 of them are coming to the states. If I only had the money, but isn't that always the problem.


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

199 with fulcrum wheels and 99 with carbon fiber wheels.
don't know if the 99 CF version models are included in the 199 though.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I think they are two different offerings - same bike, specs but different wheels.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:23: 
CF7 is coming within a month :9:


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

it's finally here :yesnod:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats.

I find it rather ironic that you posted on 12/15/2008 that it would be here within a month. Try 4 months next time.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Is that a 52 sloping? I guess that's a EPS frame?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm betting it is a 48 sloping and an EPS frame. Actually, I know it is an EPS frame because of the hidden headset, and because I have the Colnago website pretty much memorized.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Richieg said:


> Is that a 52 sloping? I guess that's a EPS frame?


it is a 48 slope EPS , i should order it with 52cm next time


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I find it rather ironic that you posted on 12/15/2008 that it would be here within a month. Try 4 months next time.


I know, that's what excatly my bike shop told me 4 months ago, but ...... now it is here


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

colnago_ed said:


> i should order it with 52cm next time


next time? :cryin:


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

colnago_ed said:


> it is a 48 slope EPS , i should order it with 52cm next time


Colnago ED, Whys that, please don't tell me its the wrong size? Did you can professionally measured up before ordering?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

nope, nope, it's the right size for me , because I have the Extreme C , CF6 & CF7 all in 48 sloping, I thought I should ordered a 52cm traditional instead


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> From what I read in the Pez article, only 25 of them are coming to the states. If I only had the money, but isn't that always the problem.


Fabs,

I think you may need an intervention. Do you even have your C50 built up yet?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

nice bike - the dealer where i got mine tried to talk me into the cf7, but i prefer the colour below.

here's a pic of my 52 traditional eps for sizing reference


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*F360 Vs F430*

a real Ferrari might be what I need


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Let us know how they compare to one another.

By the way, if you stop buying the bikes and saved the money for a Ferrari, you might actually be able to afford one soon. Me too. LOL


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Let us know how they compare to one another.
> 
> By the way, if you stop buying the bikes and saved the money for a Ferrari, you might actually be able to afford one soon. Me too. LOL


LOL, that's so true


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Let us know how they compare to one another.
> 
> By the way, if you stop buying the bikes and saved the money for a Ferrari, you might actually be able to afford one soon. Me too. LOL


Yeah, but you could by a new Colnago every year for what it will cost to maintain one!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn... ammmaazing bikes.... if i ever saw one on the road id probably crash into a parked car or tree


----------

